# Kontakt multi-core support



## bluejay (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently using Kontakt with VE Pro and Cubase on an 8-core 2008 model Mac Pro.

I believe that in the past the general consensus was to turn off "multi-core support" when using Kontakt as a VST or AU inside a host.

Is this still the case? Does it make any difference for Kontakt 5? Is there a difference when hosting Kontakt as an AU in VE Pro or as a VST directly inside Cubase 6 (64-bit).

I'm also considering running a future project in Logic. Anyone know what I should do in that setup?

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## bluejay (Oct 15, 2011)

No one?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm curious to know the answer too!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, you guys _could_ try reading a manual sometimes 

Page 47 of he K5 manual" 
*Multiprocessor Support:* KONTAKT can make use of multiple CPUs or dual-core processors. To switch multi-processor support on and off and to set the number of processors / cores you want to use for KONTAKT, select the corresponding entry from the Multiprocessor support menu. Multi-processor settings are saved independently for a) the stand-alone and b) all plug-in versions. On multi-processor or multi-core systems, many factors influence the system’s behavior. When running KONTAKT as a plug-in, multi-processor mode can sometimes cause crackles and drop-outs. Whether or not these noises occur during playback strongly depends on your individual software and hardware setup. Therefore, the only option is to test which multi-processor setting works best for you when using the KONTAKT plug-in. Note that multi-processor support is disabled for the KONTAKT plug-in per default (off entry in the Multiprocessor Support menu).

For stand-alone usage, we generally recommend turning multi-processor support on. Use the above setting in the Engine tab of the Options dialog to enable multi-processor support according to the number of processors or cores installed.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 15, 2011)

:mrgreen: 

Kontakt 4.2 here.
Standalone is the only time I have Multicore on.
For Bidule I use Audio Dummy modules to trick the app for better seperation and then MP Assign.'
Reaper, it's a simple click away.
Hosts seem to be different, but there's no need for KONTAKT itself to use Mulitcore support unless it's in Standalone.
I'm not in the mood to give NI more money until I get a straight answer in regards to Instrument Bank loading doing as advertised.
But thanks to my Brothas who jump in and find the bugs for me.
Without these unpaid BETA testers we'd be screwed. NI seems to have cut way back on support.
I use to get precise answers over the phone or emails.
Now I get useless links to the Knowledge base.



I still love Kontakt though.
But since they started acting like a DAW developer, they won't be getting my money until I see a few questions answered.

They are the only non dongled app, that acts as like the snobby dongled bloaters....


----------



## bluejay (Oct 15, 2011)

Jay, I have read the manual which you quoted and clearly it says "it depends" which is why I asked the question here to see if anyone has any useful real world experience.
 
Thanks for answering but I think you've got to agree the manual is far from conclusive.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 15, 2011)

bluejay @ Sat Oct 15 said:


> Jay, I have read the manual which you quoted and clearly it says "it depends" which is why I asked the question here to see if anyone has any useful real world experience.
> 
> Thanks for answering but I think you've got to agree the manual is far from conclusive.



But it says"Note that multi-processor support is disabled for the KONTAKT plug-in per default (off entry in the Multiprocessor Support menu). " 

I think that speaks volumes. I think the clear message is unless you are having problems, leave it alone.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm unfortunately not a mac user, but I have vastly better performance from the plugin with multicore mode on on cubase pc 64bit(plugin not daw is 64 bit). I believe I switched it on when I updated to version 4 after hearing from someone at NI that it was working properly in plugin mode. certain script heavy instruments used to overload a single core during busy passages but after turning it on it's been smooth sailing. I don't know if this translates to OSX though.


----------



## Walra48 (Oct 15, 2011)

What about using Kontakt in VE Pro Server? Would that count as standalone?


----------



## David Story (Oct 15, 2011)

At a symposium with a local pro audio service, they said to let VEP handle the memory and cores, not Kontakt. That was their experience.
But as a plugin the question is still open, specially in 32 bit. It's weird having to experiment. These companies don't really test compatibility.


----------



## robh (Oct 15, 2011)

Although I haven't really tested it extensively, I have found that running Kontakt (I have Kontakt 4, BTW) with multi-core on as a plug-in in Logic works better than multi-core off.

Rob


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 15, 2011)

Exactly.......MrStory tells the Story.
I get more help from Andrew K. with Kontakt than NI.
I also can go to Plogue and Dave or Seb will actually go and test on OSX or PC and Reaper, Kontakt, Spubase, etc.'

The smaller the company the more help you get.
It's also why I've been a Scope DSP guy for 13 years.
I can get custom MIDI and audio devices made within a week.
It's like a 24 hour support Key Tech.

Game, Motherboard, and DAW developers know they can release a product and then sit back and have their users tell them what they missed. That's great for indoor users.
It's also why I am way behind in " updates."
Just hearing the word update makes me think " R & D " funding is needed.
So to keep from getting all red faced, I wait.
Afterall, if I upgrade and end up wasting valuable time, that's my fault.

I did it once with a few years ago and will never do it again.
But I do appreciate the eager beavers that work so hard for all of us by sacrificing time and helping the developers.
A Noble group indeed...


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm with ya, Bluejay. I have the same basic setup, and to me N.I's tips seem clear as dense mud.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 15, 2011)

I have tried it both ways as a plugin in Logic and VE Pro and noticed very little performance difference here.

But YMMV, of course.


----------



## bluejay (Oct 16, 2011)

Ah so that's another area of confusion because for me K5 defaulted to multi-core support being ON.

I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking this is an area of confusion.

Thanks for everyone who replied here.


----------



## bluejay (Oct 16, 2011)

Just to further add that for me using a reasonably complex orchestral template with modern libs using a fair amount of scripting I have definitely found significant performance improvement with multi-processor support ON in both Cubase and VE Pro.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 17, 2011)

My experiences have been the same as James and Rob. Using Kontakt as a plugin (in my case inside Cubase on a Mac) has much better performance with multicore support switched ON.

As you gradually reduce the number of cores used by Kontakt, the performance gradually worsens (you can watch the ASIO meter in the 'VST Performance' window rise on each occasion you reduce the cores, and pops and clicks become far more prevalent in playback).

Stephen


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not using Cubase, however my comments seem to back up what others are saying. I have PT9, and Kontakt was USELESS until I played around with the multi-core options in both Kontakt and PT. I get great results assigning 5 cores to Kontakt and 3 to PT. I also agree that the manual is horribly unclear and unhelpful in this area, and also in many other areas.


----------



## roblord (Nov 2, 2011)

I've certainly found that having Multi CPU turned on in Cubase 6, VEPRO and Kontakt 5 results in a much more stable system once you get the cores balanced. I'm working on an 8 core MacPro with 32GB Ram and have an i7 PC slave with VEPro on too (that runs amazingly well btw). Be great to work out a definitive best way of doing this between us.


Rob


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 2, 2011)

Apple and M$ should at least be giving NI and EastWest kick backs for all of the hardware we have to buy to use their apps.
It's getting insane actually. 8 Core Macs.....??? Slave with VE Pro...?

Well I can say I have 2 x instances of Reaper working using LoopBe where a templete resides untouched, and then another instance is where I have a list of projects for each set.
$ instances are fine, but they really need ot fix their instrument banks, but it seems like I am the only person who coimplains, so my whining falls on deaf ears....

I so look forward to hardware again free of M$ and Apple and get back to the simplicity of Roland 760's and EMU5000's...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 2, 2011)

chimuelo @ Wed Nov 02 said:


> I so look forward to hardware again free of M$ and Apple and get back to the simplicity of Roland 760's and EMU5000's...



Ands how much RAM could you put in one of those puppies, Chim? :lol:


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 2, 2011)

Running Kontakt 4 within Logic, when I did a comparison a while back I got much better performance with multicore on. Haven't switched to K5 yet, and haven't used VEP.


----------

